# TV-Tipp: "Plusminus", ARD, heute 21:55 h



## Telekomunikacja (11 Oktober 2005)

Grüß Gott!

*Plusminus* hat u.a. folgendes Thema für den heutigen Abend plant:


> *Kontoplünderung
> Wie Jobsuchende in die Fänge der Russenmafia gelangen*
> Die Zahl der Betrugsopfer durch Phishing-Mails ist in den vergangenen Monaten dramatisch angestiegen. Der in Frankfurt ermittelnde Kriminalhauptkommissar Gerhard Götz spricht gegenüber [plusminus von einer Lawine. Besondere Sorge bereitet den Fahndern eine neue Masche mit der seit Juni internationale Täter Jobsuchende als Finanzagenten missbrauchen.


s. auch:
*"Phishing. Arbeitslose als Geldwäscher missbraucht"*
*"Zahl der geprellten Online-Bankkunden offenbar höher als bekannt. Plusminus berichtet von mehr 250 Phishing-Fallen alleine in Berlin"*


----------



## Reducal (11 Oktober 2005)

Könnte man diesen freundlichen Hinweis auf ein durchaus interessantes Thema evtl. >  hier hin < verschieben?


----------



## Heiko (11 Oktober 2005)

Nö, anhängen geht nicht.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (12 Oktober 2005)

Jetzt auch bei "Plusminus" einsehbar: *"Kontoplünderung. Wie Jobsuchende in die Fänge der Russenmafia gelangen"*.
Hinsichtlich der vorgestellten sites gab es gewisse Parallelen zu *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=119181#119181*.

Und auch das hier, *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=122287#122287*, war sehenswert (s. auch *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=122313#122313*).


----------

